# OAS/GIS Online application but how to submit document?



## iris_lf (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi,
We are in the process of applying for OAS/GIS...It looks like we can apply online...If we apply online, how do we submit the required documents such as marriage certificate etc?
Thanks.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Iris - I'm surprised that they don't mention this in their instructions, but I'm quite sure that they will send you a letter if they feel the need for any documentation in support of your application.


----------



## iris_lf (Feb 13, 2014)

Dogger1953 said:


> Hi Iris - I'm surprised that they don't mention this in their instructions, but I'm quite sure that they will send you a letter if they feel the need for any documentation in support of your application.


Hi, Dogger1953
Thanks. Yes, there is no instruction as how we can submit required documents...Applying online is supposed to be quicker than mail-in application...But if they will ask required documents later such as certified copy of landing paper/marriage certificate ect, I am thinking that might acutally delay the application process and we might be better off to send in a paper application?


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

iris_lf said:


> Hi, Dogger1953
> Thanks. Yes, there is no instruction as how we can submit required documents...Applying online is supposed to be quicker than mail-in application...But if they will ask required documents later such as certified copy of landing paper/marriage certificate ect, I am thinking that might acutally delay the application process and we might be better off to send in a paper application?


I wish that I could tell you what to do, but it might be worthwhile to call Service Canada at 1-800-277-9914 and see what they say about this question.


----------

